# USA Ultimate series 4bay ctr flow Hopper



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm new to these forums. I figure this may have been reviewed and seen by most everyone. I've learned to try and be fair, unbiased, and open to all ideas and brands. I posted about MTH, Aristo (on a diff site), so I figured I'd pick my favorite from USA Trains. 
These hoppers are excellent. The detail draws you in for a closer look. The trucks have metal wheels with spinning brg caps. They are great runners, and track well. They come with USA Metal couplers. I find all of my USA's are mounted lower than most of my other brands of equipment. I body mounted KD #830s and now they like 11.5' curves or better. You could cut the kd mounting boxes for tighter radius as in their instructions. I filed the sides of the kd box a little so they just make 10' curves. These are big and not for the little circles. If I had to pick a flaw, it would be to watch the bottom doors. They really open (neat feature), but if they do they'll hit the aristo frogs (it only happened once now I check to make sure they're closed!). 
















I've also purchased their modern tanker and noticed something today. I see the plastic end platform has broke. It appears to have expanded? It has just been sitting with no temp changes in the basement and nothing striking it?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 
Very nice write up. I have eleven of the PFE reefers, and seven coal cars. 
I'm very happy with them, but the detail you really have to watch or you'll be braking it off. I been body mounting 789's that way you can go around 4 foot radius curves. 
Don


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The USA Trains covered hoppers are very nice in their details. But USAT has taken their usual liberties with paint schemes. For example, the Canadian Wheat Board scheme is pure fantasy as this was applied to cylindrical covered hoppers built mainly by Marine Industries and did not appear on the car being modelled. 

After developing a highly detailed and accurate model, why fantasy paint jobs are applied at great expense is beyond me. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I mounted 789 boxes on all my hoppers and tankers. I also removed all the hangy things from the bottom and glued the hatches closed. Its even worse out doors with leaves etc. 
789s just redrill new holes


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/page250.htm 
I think thats the best reason to do these posts, I never knew what #789 KDs were. I thought they were too high. I may need to put them on my USA 50' refrig cars. What do you guys put on the intermodel for body mounts? Past suggestions said to truck mount KD, but that would not solve the stringlining problems, Joe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe 
I do 789s because they are straight shank and best side to side motion. they will run on 8ft dia curves. I used to be sold on 830s because of the slack action. 
I have photos in my gold file labeled kadees and shows the differences. 
789s on gunderson cars also with little cutting. same on all locos, little cutting and longer screws. 
I need to head back to work now.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 

On open frame cars glue some plastic on the frame where the coupler will mount. 
I glued some on my coal cars, painted it the same color as the car, and you can't even see it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The cars do have great detail but as mentioned can be a pain. But I still like them. Later RJD


----------

